# jsf: colspan & rowspan in panelgrid



## freez (12. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich ein colspan und ein rowspan in einem panelgrid realisieren? Die Doku von Suns JSF RI sagt da nix dazu aus. 

Beste Grüße
Denis


----------



## Gast (18. Mai 2007)

colspan läßt sich mit myfaces-tomahawk einbauen:

<tanelGroup colspan="3">
..
</tanelGroup>


----------



## mmmmmmm (4. Jun 2007)

Attribute colspan invalid for tag panelGroup according to TLD


----------



## mmmmmmmm (4. Jun 2007)

Versuchs mal mit Tomahawk Version >= 1.1.5


----------



## Gast (27. Jun 2007)

Hallo mmmmmmmm

Besten Dank für den Hinweis,
hat mir auch sehr geholfen  :toll: 

Grüße, Jobst


----------

